# Ships Log Books



## SamuiRes (Jan 15, 2019)

Are ships log books deposited anywhere once voyages are completed or the ship is sent to the breakers or sold? I am in particular looking for details of the P&O ORSOVA 1967-1969. I know the ports of call but I am trying to add dates.


----------



## Foca (Aug 25, 2012)

*Log Book*



SamuiRes said:


> Are ships log books deposited anywhere once voyages are completed or the ship is sent to the breakers or sold? I am in particular looking for details of the P&O ORSOVA 1967-1969. I know the ports of call but I am trying to add dates.


Most ships had three log books, Deck, Engine and Official Log Book, the latter was handed in to the Shipping Master at the end of voyage, other two went to company archives


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

SamuiRes said:


> Are ships log books deposited anywhere once voyages are completed or the ship is sent to the breakers or sold? I am in particular looking for details of the P&O ORSOVA 1967-1969. I know the ports of call but I am trying to add dates.


good morning. There are reference to articles and logbooks. Originally they were deposited with the DOT marine division, latest address in Southampton.
Recors ending in 0 or 5 where kept at Southampton, maybe not now, maybe greenwich maritime museum. Those in between years 2,3,4,6,7,8,9 were bundled of the University records at ST JOHNS in Newfoundland, and can be retrieved for a cost [then in the 90's £40 stirling for a copy of the official ships log and articles' per voyage- sign on sign off!!] Good luck!!!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I think the radio room use to use them too.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Try searching:

www.ssmaritime.com

Contact Reuben Goossens.

Likely he will have many old P&O timetables and brochures from that period. 

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Just found these on EBAY.

The Orient brochure is for ORONSAY and ORSOVA, 1955.
A later P&O brochure.


These are the items you should look for.

Another place to look at is 'Cobwebs' in Southampton. The shop is probably still running.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

COBWEBS Tel: 0238 0227 458 Ask Peter. 


Cobwebs is the main port of call for all those who have a passion for ocean liner memorabilia. We have a wide customer base including shipping companies, museums, film and television companies, interior designers and individual collectors around the world. For a quarter of a century we have provided our customers with gems from our maritime heritage. Situated on the south coast of England, Southampton is the premier port in the United Kingdom. The port’s history stretches back to Roman times, but Southampton is perhaps most famous as the home of the Great Liners. Mighty vessels such as Mauretania, Titanic, Olympic, Queen Mary and Queen Elizabeth sailed from the port during the heydays of ocean liner travel. Today’s vessels including Cunard’s QEII and Caronia and the new generation of great cruisers of the P & O fleet continue this tradition. 



Cobwebs buys and sells ocean liner memorabilia dating from 1830s to the present day. Our extensive stock consists of over 6000 items of ocean liner memorabilia from Titanic and White Star Line, Cunard, Royal Mail, Orient, Union Castle, P & O and most other shipping companies. We specialise in Titanic items from original to modern commemorative pieces. 



Shop opening hours: 10. 30 a.m. – 4. 00 p.m. Monday to Saturday,closed Wednesday and Sunday.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

SamuiRes said:


> Are ships log books deposited anywhere once voyages are completed or the ship is sent to the breakers or sold? I am in particular looking for details of the P&O ORSOVA 1967-1969. I know the ports of call but I am trying to add dates.


Hello,
The Martime History Archive should have her Official Logbooks for the years 1967-1969. Unfortunatly, they are not catalogued. You will have to contact MHA by e-mail. Details here
https://www.mun.ca/mha/about/orderagreements.php

Be sure to quote the official number of ORSOVA 186017.

The National Atrchives Kew has some of her logbooks for 1971 The remainder should be at MHA. With the exception of years ending with "5" which are at NMM Greenwich.

regards
Roger


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

What you really want are the information from the VOYAGE RECORDS. All vessels, not necessarily to go to Official Log Book. The VOYAGE RECORDS are all at Kew... or so I was told. The Ship's Deck Logs would be kept by the Owners, at least one copy. The Rough Copy would have kept on board... until sold etc.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
This may be an easier route.
Voyage records
Published weekly, it reprints the movements of ocean-going ships (in alphabetical order) from Lloyd’s List, showing all movements on the voyage. From September 1975, it has also shown extra details of tonnage and owner manager. The Record is held on microfiche (mostly available at the Guildhall Library).

regards
Roger


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> This may be an easier route.
> Voyage records
> Published weekly, it reprints the movements of ocean-going ships (in alphabetical order) from Lloyd’s List, showing all movements on the voyage. From September 1975, it has also shown extra details of tonnage and owner manager. The Record is held on microfiche (mostly available at the Guildhall Library).
> ...


Thanks Roger. A lot of maritime author's use the Voyage Records as being the most reliable to use. Thanks.

Stephen


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Make that four logs per voyage, a radio log was compulsory in all ships that carried an R/O it contained all messages sent and received noted in the log and if all was quiet as it usually was on cargo ships a note of ships or coast stations calls heard in the vicinity entered into the log every 10 minutes or so. The old man was supposed to sign it every week but they were usually too "tired" to do that.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

.......So it was a monthly task with carbon paper and paper clips filling the log untill it looked like a draft copy of "War and Peace"


----------



## R790628 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Orsova Voyage Records*

I was a swimming pool attendant on the Orsova from 26th Oct 1967 to 25th May 1968 and I have all the voyage records which I kept for those dates, so if you want them let me know and I will email them to you , as for the rest of the voyage records you require contact the guildhall library as below and they will send you the voyage record cards you require for a small cost.I ordered 16 copies of voyage records from various ships I sailed on and they only cost me 13 pound and 10 pence and that includes postage.

[email protected] 
Jeanie Smith
Assistant Librarian & Keeper of the Lloyd’s Marine Collection
Guildhall Library
Aldermanbury
London 
EC2V 7HH

Telephone: 020 7332 1868 or 1870


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

interesting comments and reference sources here - may i ask if its possible to share links or web pages to the above - regret i am at the bottom of africa - so out of the normal accessible range as shared


----------

